# Mooses fighting



## Pierre Bonenfant (Oct 20, 2013)

Two Young mooses fighting for fun in the forest near Québec city, Canada:







To see the exifs and other pictures: www.pbase.com/pbon

PBonenfant


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice job, it says 1DX at 90mm, I assume a 70-200? Kind of looks like the background weeds are the focal plane, but it's a nice shot nonetheless. Hard to tell unless I could see a larger image. You must have been extremely close to them!! How do you like Pbase? I've looked at that site a lot, I love how you can search by camera, lens, etc.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice pic ... but the expression of the Moose looks like they are about to make out 
BTW, I saw your pics on pbase ... I like the one with the Red Fox running away with an old shoe ... nice!


----------

